# 

## dana

\ 15%,     \     4330? 4330  4330 + 15%? -  ... :Frown:

----------


## Polina13

,   ...
   .  :yes:

----------


## lopa

+ ,             ""

----------


## Polina13

4979,50  :Wow:

----------


## lopa

,    ,     .
 ,    ,   .    .

----------


## Polina13

. 4330/2 + 15 %().
 , ,      ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jubi

,   -  .
    .        ,   ,   ,          ,    ,

----------


## lopa

,    .

----------


## lopa

,        /  .  ,        ,   ,   .    ,  +.        .

----------


## Jubi

> ,    ,     .
>  ,    ,   .    .


    . 129 :   (  ) -        , , ,     ,     (    ,       ,   , **   ,   ,     )    (    ,     ).
  315 :                    ** .

----------


## lopa

,    ,    .
 ,  .

----------


## Jubi

,          :                 , , ,     ,     (    ,       ,   ,        ,   ,     )    (    ,     ).

   . 315 ,            9 .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,  +.


       .   .,        . 190-  31.12.2002        /.    .
    .

----------


## DJV

(  ) -        , , ,     ,     (    ,       ,   ,        ,   ,     )    (    ,     ).   . 133.1            ,  .     / 4330 -        ?   ???

----------


## Sainca

> ,    ,    .
>  ,  .


       5329,       ?      ?        ? :yes:

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,    ,   .    .


     .    "     " (   /)  "    ",   ,           . ..           .     (   )    3852,18 (             ).            : 3852,18*1,15=4430.01
  : .2   6:
"           *  ,         * ,          ;"     ,    ,      .

----------


## lopa

vyacheslav_s,             .      .   ,          ().           ,   ,           ,             ,    .
        .  -        ,    ,           .
  ?

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ?


-  ,     - . -  (  )  .      , ..         =   + /.   "".          -    .      "    ". ..    ,       / .     ,        / .
..        ,  ,     ,   .    ...          (   ).
   ,    "":    .    "       " (         ,  ..  /).         ,    "** "     . ..      ,   .   .

----------


## Laric

> ,          ().


*lopa*,    ,   ,  ?
 ,      ,          (..133). 



     2006    .129,   : "   (   ) -           ,             .         ,    "

          .

----------


## Laric

*Jubi*, 


> . 129 :   (  ) -        , , ,     ,     (    ,       ,   ,        ,   ,     )    (    ,     ).
>   315 :                      .


, .        :Smilie:

----------


## Laric

> 


,!
:     ,      ...    .

----------


## Jubi

Laric:         315 ,             ?

     5329,  ,       20%,   - 40%,      50%,        ,  5329/1,9  2804,74 .,     
   ,

----------


## dana

,       -       4330? , ,  ,    ,    4330.    -    \    ,   .         14%  ,       26%.      \?

----------

-    .           .

----------

> 20%,   - 40%,      50%,        ,  5329/1,9  2804,74 .,


.   .  ,       ..        .
   ..   (     .    ),    .

----------


## Jubi

> -    .           .


        ?                 ?
        ,         ?

            -  .          9000 . , ,

----------


## Laric

*Jubi*, 


> 315 ,             ?


   :
*" ...           ".
*"  ...    ,    ...      ".
 ,    -  . 
** ,         .          ...
 ,   .           -     ,  , , ,      .
,    .
 :Smilie: 

     -        -       :
"  ,       ...     ".
   /,   129 ,           4330 (         ,   ).

*dana*, ,        ,     .
, ,     - ...   :Frown: 
**,  -! 
    - -     "      ". 



> ...      ..        .


    .      " "        (82-),   -  .133.1.       ,   -    .

----------


## dana

,   4400      ,       -  -, \ -,     4400.       ,  ... 
,    -  -     ...  :Wink:       .

----------

> ?


*Jubi*,     . ..   .
 -    ?    ,     (,  + )     .      .    -     .

----------

> .      " "        (82-),   -  .133.1.


 ,  ,   ,  .
 , *Laric*,      ,     .       (,    ).
  ,  ,       .?

----------

> ,   4400


*dana*,           . !

----------


## Laric

> ,     .


 ,  ,     ,  ,       (..    ).




> .


,  ,133.1.  ,      .
 ,        ,  , - "     -          ".
 ,          !
,          . . http://www.vremya.ru/2007/164/4/186672.html

----------

*Laric*, . 
  :
 -  ,    ,     ,  .         ,    (      .).
?

----------


## Jubi

> *Jubi*,     . ..   .
>  -    ?    ,     (,  + )     .      .    -     .


   .                       ,                      .
  , 4330           .       ,     90%,    - 5329.  ,   . 315             4330*1,9 - 8227

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,   . 315             4330*1,9 - 8227


     -    /:     / (.129) +  .315       /.

----------


## Jubi

> -    /:     / (.129) +  .315       /.


   ?

----------


## Jubi

. 132               .

        -     . ,       ?
 . ,   40%,  50% - 5329/1,9,   2804,74,
:  20%,  50% - 5329/1,9 - 3134,70
   ,

----------


## Sainca

> .   .  ,       ..        .





> *Jubi*,  
> **,  -! 
>     - -     "      ". 
> 
>     .      " "        (82-),   -  .133.1.



          ,        .      *   !*                        !                          !

----------


## Laric

> 


"29  2007.   VII ()              ...          ,        .
         343558-4                 .

"09.10.2007       ....    .               .       1100           1,7. *    -  ,      ,       * .     - 2300. ,         .
*     ,       ,  ,  .* ...       2008         .      12  2008. *               .* *     ,      ,  * ". 

"07.10.08.  :       , 7 .    ()      !,      ,  *        ,         * ,   .

  ,       ,       .     2,3 . .         ,         .  ,         , , , .


"26.09.08.  --    () *      " "  *  *         ()       * ,       -    . 

...   4           ,         ,  ,         . 

 ,     *                   " " * .          ".

 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Jubi

...

----------


## Rain8

:Smilie: 

     ,   1/2       10%,   30% ???

----------


## Jubi

?

----------


## Laric

*Rain8*,  .    ( - -  ,  )      ( ..   -  ).

 ? ,    ?       ?           !
 -          "  ", ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sainca

> -  ,      ,        [/B].     - 2300. ,         .


  -       !
      -

----------


## Jubi

> ?


        .    ,       " ",       .

----------


## Rain8

> *Rain8*,  .    ( - -  ,  )      ( ..   -  ).


  ,   30%     

[/QUOTE] ? ,    ?       ?           ![/QUOTE]

      ,         ..   70%  !!! :Smilie: 
 , Laric,   - ! :Big Grin:

----------

,  
    , ,     . 4330? ,  ?

----------


## Jubi

?

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ?


,      .



> 


?!!!!!!!!!    ?    :     .       .    ,   ,               ..     " 120  ",      ?



> ?


 . 
 ,   ,  ""      (  ),   ( ""  ""  ),  ,            .      :Smilie:

----------


## Jubi

> ?!!!!!!!!!    ?    :     .       .    ,   ,               ..     " 120  ",      ?


  132 .                 .
    :            .
 :   ,       ,     70%,      ,      90%      ,    5329 ( ),      3134, 71,    2804,74

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> .


  .  .




> .


 .      .  -  ,            .    ,      ,       ,  -  (       /, ..       :Wink:  ).
   " -  ",    "      /".    " -  - ".    "-"   /      (  /  ).




> ,    5329 ( ),      3134, 71,    2804,74


   ? "    "?!              /.               .
   :



> . 132               .





> 


  - . ,         .    (       ),  ,    ..    ,    ,     - ,  -  .
    ,   ""     ..    ,          .

----------


## Jubi

> ,   ""     ..    ,          .


    ,      .        ,              (    ),         (. ).

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,


?!  ? ?
       ,        " (    ).     ,         ? ,    :   (   ),    ,      - "   - ,  -  ".        :       " " (    )    ,      /. ,                ,   .      .          ** ,     .    ,  / .

----------


## BorisG

> ...        , ...


 *vyacheslav_s*,        ?

----------


## Rain8

Laric,     ,          .      .   ,     (- 500)     ?? :Smilie: 
P/S    :Redface:

----------


## Jubi

,   ,   ,

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ?


-,     ,      "   "  Jubi. -,        ,     ,        .

----------


## Sainca

> ...       :       " " (    )    ,      /.


     !  /   ,  ,  ,    .                   .     ,   ...          ?     !
        :  . 129       ,      .315         /. ..   2 .  ?  ,        ...

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,        ...


   ,     .            .
129    315,  315-   ""   . ,  .   ,           (  ) 4330        .

----------

*vyacheslav_s*,       !!
    --  !
   -      ,        4330!

----------


## Amili

> \ 15%,     \     4330? 4330  4330 + 15%? -  ...


 : 4330 + 15% (/),       ,        / :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> : 4330 + 15% (/),


  . 
   .        .




> ,


   .          .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> --  !


        ?  :Smilie:  ..   ,       .    "   "   "      ".



> .


       :        .   -     -   . (     ).

----------


## LOVEzSNOV

. 	01  2008 

          ..,    ..,
    -     -    ..,
  ..,   -  ..,                -            1      28  2008               -       ,

:

      1      28  2008             -           01  2007   31  2008 ,   3884 . 43 .     ,      1000 ,          1000 .
    , 06  2008       -        .
    ..    , ,       ,         ,   . 129, 133, 421  ,                  .               .
         ,    -  .
  ,   ,          :
   129                
,       :
  (  ) -        , , ,     ,     (    ,       ,   ,        ,   ,     )    (    ,     ).
   01  2007 .  
  -            ()      ,    .
 ( ) -         ()         ,    .
  (  ),     -   ( ),        ,         ,      ,   ,    .
        ,          ,  (  ) -         -          .
 ,  . 130          .  :          :        .
..,    . 129  ,             -  , .
    . 133  :


  .
      ,        ,        ,  .
 ,    . 129  ,         ,    .
. 1   19  2000 . N 82- "    " (   29 , 26  2002 ., 1  2003 ., 22 , 29  2004 ., 20  2007 ., 24  2008 .)       1  2007    2 300   .
      , ..      ,         01  2007     , ..,         .
..,       ,                 .
   ,           ,    .
 ,  . 4 . 133    01  2007 ,           ,   . 129, 130  ,  .
  ,  . 328 .1  ,

:

      1      28  2008               -       ,   ,       -  -  .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> (  ) -        .....
>    01  2007 . **


?!  :Wow:  !     ?           ? 
 :Wink: .   ()  . .129   (    ):
"  (  ) -    --...
     1  2007 . -    20.04.2007 N 54-."
..      " "   "     1 ". ,   ,              " ".     (    ),     :
"   (   ) -    ....         ,    ."
      "   ", ..  " "       :Wink: .
,                  .

----------


## _mlle

> -    /:     / (.129) +  .315       /.


       129 ,    .
 2    2   !
   " "

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 2    2   !


 2?   5?
    129 /      (..    ).   133   " "    /.        /,     129 (  /     )           133  ..  ""  ?
  2   -   :Wink: .



> " "


    (         :Wink:  ).      ,          ,              +/  :Wink: .

----------

> 2?   5?
>     129 /      (..    ).


        , ..     .
    129  133    ,            ,      , =)

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 


"" ,       129   :Wink: 



> 


  :Wink: .

----------


## wife_shef

. 
 ,   ,  ""      (  ),   ( ""  ""  ),  ,            .      :Smilie: [/QUOTE]

,   ,    ,   ,               :Frown:

----------


## PREMM

,    . , .         .    1  2009    , , 30%  , 15%  , 14%  ,  4330. ..
   .129  . 
        .
 ?

----------

> , 30%  , 15%  , 14%  ,  4330. ..
>  ?


    =)

  ?

----------


## tanya_pro_uchet

> .
>  ?


     .

 ,   .

     , ,    ,            .

         -      : tanya @ pro-uchet.ru

----------

1503,      (4430),      13%.        3800!!!   !?    =4330,      !?

----------


## Jubi



----------


## 223

> 1503,      (4430),      13%.        3800!!!   !?    =4330,      !?


.  -    .

----------

,       .           .    ,   ,             ?

----------


## .

> .


 -     .    ,         .      ?

----------

/     ,       ,      ,             (   ),   ,         (2     ,    ,    ,      ).

----------


## TANYA L

2009.       /.    /      ,   .    .    2010           .    ,  2009  .     +.

----------


## Jubi

10  2010          ,  ,            .
            .        70  90%      ,

----------


## mln

1  2010         9 500 ,   1  2010   10 100 .
       ,      ()      22.12.2009 .         2010    ,       .
    2               ()   , , , *  :*
-        ,
-       ,
-   ,
-       .
http://nash-aktiv.ru/povyshenie-moskovskogo-mrot

----------


## mln

:
 : *    .*      ,

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 10  2010


.    .    ,  /   .  ""  ,  /           .
   133         .        133.1.           (      )     ,    .       "  ".
            ,   .



> : *    .*


  ,     ,     .       -    "  " -  .  ,        -             / -    (  ,  ,         ).         !

----------

!!        ,     ,     ?         ?

----------


## buhkitten

,

----------

,          .?

----------


## mln

16.

----------


## mln

3.  :       1,15       28.07.1987 N 240- 

   ..........

----------


## Eva-zhenya

.  2010.?

----------


## .

*Eva-zhenya*,    ?  ?      ?     (         )?

----------


## Eva-zhenya

.  \    4330?  4330*   (      )

----------

> .  \    4330?  4330*   (      )


      ???     ,  .

----------


## Eva-zhenya

, - ,       4330 :yes:

----------


## .

*Eva-zhenya*,    ,       .         :Smilie: 
     , .    ,

----------


## Eva-zhenya

! :Redface:

----------

08.09.2010.        ,.. /=20%,/=50%.    4100( 01.07.2010).   /=3880...  4330. .

----------

?             ,   .

----------


## nextdemon

( )\+  =4330 
( +)\=4979.5

P.S  \=15%

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ( )\+  =4330

----------


## 123

?

----------


## vyacheslav_s

15

----------


## diademina

> 4979,50


               2010           4330 (     )))
   13%
    ?

----------


## mln

,    02.07.1987 N 403/20-155 "            ,     ,             ",

----------


## mln

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/138539/ 
_         ,   ,    ,   :
 ,     ,     , ,     ( ),  ,     -   ,       - 1,20;
     , , ,    ,      - 1,15._

----------

> ( )\+  =4330 
> ( +)\=4979.5
> 
> P.S  \=15%


( )\+  =4330  -    1  2007  (  ).     (   )     .   1  2007    ,        (   ).

----------

!   ,          ,     1,3,    1,06,     . 1,3,       ,    . 1,06,    ?

----------

